# The Sunshine Boys' Pool Party!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Sunshine Boys and Pedro, Poppy & Peachy love the pool!

They decided to have a little pool party and bring out all their special floaties to play with.

Budgiekin's Aries and Riley joined the fun, as did aka.pody's Charlie and Rosie!

Everybirdie had a WONDERFUL time!


Picture looks best when you click the bar and enlarge it. 
​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyy.....pool parties are the bomb....too cute....they all have their own floaty too.....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

So cute, I see they had a blast in the pool!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*This is soooooooo adorable!!! *


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Cute photos! Budgies sure know how to have a good time. Looks like they're having a great summer .


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

we had the best time at the pool party. we were splishing and splashing each other and having a real good time. good thing we had a life guard sitting on that big shark so we were all safe.
thank you so much. rosie and charlie xoxoxo

Thank you Deb. The picture came out super. Once again they all had a better time than I did.


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*That is just way too cute!!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

*hahaha, aww so adorable *


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*Hahaha cute! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow, that is one awesome party!! Candy and Tony are jealous *


----------



## shi en (Oct 27, 2012)

This is so adorable


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Love this Deb! My boys look like they are having a grand old time with every birdie!!! Well done!!! Thank you for hosting the flock!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aww that is SO CUTE! (You know how much I love these pictures). Looks like such a fun time.*


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awh, that is too cute!!


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

*That's so cute! Looks like they had an awesome party! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you to all who looked and commented!
The boys are currently in the process of planning their next adventure. *


----------



## Morrigan (May 9, 2012)

Awww this is awesome and very adorable


----------



## rahonass (Sep 26, 2012)

:laughing: that looks like so much fun  I bet you all had a fab time! Minty and Sparky wish they had a pool.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Deb - that is just the Cutest, jolliest frolic Ever! My 3 were Totally jealous :violin: when they saw everybudgie having such a fun time in that Cool  Pool during this hot Hot weather :smow: 
So I wonder why they won't take a bath at home...Hmm...Perhaps the lack of funny blow up floats is the obvious reason  *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ah, yes -- floaties definitely make everything more fun.

Although I will say the little lovebird (named Lovey) that I'm currently birdiesitting didn't hesitate to use her water dish as a "pool" this morning! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

That sounds like fun Deb can Indi come and join in to he loves to swim like a duck it is funny..Though the water may be a bit cold as it is winter here in Bundy.. Great photo


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

That is a super pic. I can't wait for summer to return to our half of the planet. Winter is no fun, though I might change my opinion if we manage to get to the snow this year


----------

